# RGB Lüfter für Radiator



## Ru3bo (26. November 2018)

*RGB Lüfter für Radiator*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach guten RGB Lüftern für Radiatoren, mit RGB Lüfter sind nicht einfarbige Lüfter gemeint sondern die, bei denen die Farben verstellbar sind. Außerdem sollten sie nicht extremst laut sein und eine Größe von 140mmx140mmx25mm haben.


----------



## Schwarzseher (27. November 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*

Corsair fallen mir da ein.
https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kategorien/Produkte/Lüfter/c/Cor_Products_Cooling_Fans
Corsair LL Series LL140 RGB, 140mm (CO-9050073-WW) ab €' '29,88 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*



Ru3bo schrieb:


> mit RGB Lüfter sind nicht einfarbige Lüfter gemeint sondern die, bei denen die Farben verstellbar sind


Oh, Really?
Weißt du, was RGB heißt?
Es steht für *R*ot *G*rün *B*lau, welches die Grundfarben sind, womit sich jede erdenkliche Farbe darstellen lassen kann.
Für jede Farbe wird ein Helligkeitswert (zwischen 0 und 255) festgelegt, womit eine spezifische Farbe dargestellt wird.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage:
Willst du wirklich nur RGB-Lüfter, oder Adressable-RGB Lüfter?

Wobei so gut wie alle RGB-Lüfter ungeeignet für Radis sind, weil die Hersteller zu doof für Form follows Function sind. Lüfter mit nicht geschlossenem Rahmen sind einfach *******. Sehen gut aus, aber auf Radis idR. nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (28. November 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*

Ich habe die guten schwarzen 120er Nuctotas und dann jeweils einen Phantek Alu RGB Halo Lux Rahmen drauf.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*



Painkilleraxel schrieb:


> Ich habe die guten schwarzen 120er Nuctotas und dann jeweils einen Phantek Alu RGB Halo Lux Rahmen drauf.


Wobei die Halos (zumindest meine) das Problem haben, dass Weiß eher so ein Grünblauweiß ist.


----------



## lokran (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Corsair fallen mir da ein.
> https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kategorien/Produkte/Lüfter/c/Cor_Products_Cooling_Fans
> Corsair LL Series LL140 RGB, 140mm (CO-9050073-WW) ab €'*'29,88 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Die machen meines Erachtens optisch schon etwas her, sind mir persönlich auf etwas höheren Drehzahlen zu laut- hab verschiedene ausprobiert und produzieren alle ein Brummen- bin da aber auch relativ empfindlich. Und dafür dass sie so laut sind, sind sie nicht mal so gut geeignet für Radiatoren. Ich hab nur welche im Push/Pull montiert und auf der anderen Seite Noctua, so dass ich die Corsair langsam laufen lassen und die Noctua machen die eigentliche Arbeit...


----------



## ForceScout (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*

Brauch man für die Corsair nicht die extra Corsair RGB Steuerung? Oder war das nur ne Extra Software?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher und lasse mich gerne Korrigieren, aber irgendwas war da


----------



## IICARUS (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*

Eine Steuerung brauchst du immer.

Entweder ist solch eine schon mit den Lüfter dabei oder am Gehäuse.
Es gibt auch von Aqua Computer dazu das Farbwerk.

Mein Sohn hat seine Hardware in einem neuen Gehäuse verbaut mit RGB LEDs.
Daher war an Gehäuse schon eine Lüftersteuerung mit enthalten und diese Steuerung beinhaltet für die LEDs noch die Steuerung.
Dort sind für zwei RGB und Lüfter noch Steckplätze frei.

Verbaut haben wir auch eine AIO dessen Kühler und Lüfter auch RGB mit beinhalten.
Den Kühler haben wir mit an die Steuerung des Gehäuse angeschlossen und so wird dieses auch mit dem Gehäuse gemeinsam geregelt und die zwei Lüfter mit der Steuerung was der AIO mit bei lag.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wobei so gut wie alle RGB-Lüfter ungeeignet für Radis sind, weil die Hersteller zu doof für Form follows Function sind. Lüfter mit nicht geschlossenem Rahmen sind einfach *******. Sehen gut aus, aber auf Radis idR. nicht zu gebrauchen.



Viele nicht alle 

Von den Corsair LL würde ich abraten, weil der dicke Rahmen Querschnitt kostet und die Lüfter damit quasi ne Stufe kleiner sind, das kostet Leistung. Die HD140 und ML140 (leider RGB-technisch nicht so hübsch) hingegen sind zwei grundsolide Lüfter trotz RGB.


----------



## Linq (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*

Hi !

ich bin gerade ebenfalls auf der Suche nach neuen Lüftern für meine Radiatoren. ( EK Waterblocks 2x480 mm ) im Corsair 900D.
Derzeit sind verbaut die Corsair AS SP120mm und ich würde gerne ersetzen gegen Enermax T.B.RGB, 120mm. Jetzt unterscheiden die sich gravierend in Luftdruck und Luftdurchsatz, meine Frage ist - so gravierend, dass ich mit der gewohnten Kühlleistung nicht meh auskomme ?

Grüße


----------



## lokran (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*



Linq schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> ich bin gerade ebenfalls auf der Suche nach neuen Lüftern für meine Radiatoren. ( EK Waterblocks 2x480 mm ) im Corsair 900D.
> Derzeit sind verbaut die Corsair AS SP120mm und ich würde gerne ersetzen gegen Enermax T.B.RGB, 120mm. Jetzt unterscheiden die sich gravierend in Luftdruck und Luftdurchsatz, meine Frage ist - so gravierend, dass ich mit der gewohnten Kühlleistung nicht meh auskomme ?
> ...



Also wenn man nach den Lüftern im Zusammenhang mit "review und test" googelt, findet man einige Treffer und so schlecht scheinen die Temperaturen nicht zu sein.


----------



## bartsenden (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*

schon interessant dass so viele von rgb lüftern auf radis abraten... ich habe gefühlt keinen pc mit wasserkühlung ohne leuchtende lüfter und ram riegel gesehen ...

ich hab selbst die tt riing 120 verbaut und suche nun ersatz da ich meine kühlung vergrössere... nun bin ich auch am überlegen ob ich die tt riing plus 140 nehmen soll oder corsair teste oder doch komplett auf bling bling verzichte und nuctua oder silent wings einbaue... nehme gerne kritik oder andere ideen an...


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*



bartsenden schrieb:


> schon interessant dass so viele von rgb lüftern auf radis abraten... ich habe gefühlt keinen pc mit wasserkühlung ohne leuchtende lüfter und ram riegel gesehen ...


Nun, es gibt 3 Gründe, warum man sich ne WaKü baut, zumindest fallen mir nicht mehr ein.
-Optik
-Temperaturen
-Lautstärke

Je nach persönlicher Gewichtung wird eben mehr/weniger in bestimmte Teile investiert.
Fakt ist: Lüfter ohne geschlossenen Rahmen sind bei gleicher Kühlleistung auf Radis lauter als vergleichbare Lüfter mit geschlossenem Rahmen.

Wenn die Lautstärke egal ist, ist es aber vernachlässigbar, was man auf die Radis schnallt.


----------



## Ru3bo (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*

Ich habe mich jetzt dafür entschieden, dass ich auf der einen Seite des Radiators Lüfter ohne Bling Bling benutze, aus hitzetechnischen Gründen. Ob ich auf die andere Seite was zum Leuchten anbringe schaue ich später.


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*

Einfach den Radi selbst mit Bling Bling versorgen.
Thermaltake Pacific Rad Plus LED Radiator Panel, Seitenteil RGB-LED-Radiatorseitenteil


----------



## freaky1978 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter für Radiator*

Von den ganzen Lüftern kann ich dir die Riing empfehlen, die normalen reichen eigendlich völlig aus es gibt auch noch die Riing+. 
Die kann man nämlich ziemlich gut übers Mainboard regeln lassen...sind leiser als die BeQuiet und haben
einen guten Flow. Die von Corsair habe ich im 2 Rechner finde ich persönlich zu laut


----------

